

The reason for the demise of technical education in Andhra Pradesh,India - nutanc
http://gxpe.blogspot.in/2013/09/the-reason-for-demise-of-technical.html

======
techaddict009
Its the same problem among students of gujarat India. Here all rich brats opt
for TFW (Tution fee Waiver scheme) and so the poors don't get the chance for
the same.

